# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  sơn nào dính inox tốt ???

## CBNN

Chào cả nhà .
em hỏi câu này chắc nhiều bác sẽ hỏi inox thì sơn làm gì ? 
em đang khắc phục vài vấn đề. Sơn không phải trang trí , chủ yếu là để làm kín các lỗ mọt không thể nhìn bằng mắt . mà cũng không thể thò vào hàn được . 
Em dùng epoxy nhưng độ dính không tốt lắm có vẻ dùng móng tay cũng cậy được , đặc biệt khi bề mặt tôn co ngót là nó bung tè le. 
bác nào có kinh nghiệm chỉ cho em với ,em đang tính mua PU và 2k về test thử .  yêu cầu bám dính tốt , màng mềm dẻo để bề mặt bị uốn éo cũng không rách , bung  .  cách điện càng tốt .

----------


## Tuấn

bác thử cái này xem :

http://sondandung.com/cach-son-len-inox/

em vẫn sơn lên inox nhưng mà chả biết là loại sơn gì bác ạ, có thằng hàng xóm hắn sx sơn, em hay sang xin đểu 1 thùng rồi về sơn thui, nên chả biết là loại gì  :Smile: 
Còn nếu không bác tìm cách làm cho bề mặt nó nhám nhám tí thì nó cũng bám sơn, xịt cát hay dùng giấy nhám chi đó  :Smile: 
Để lúc nào tên hàng xóm nhà em hắn về, em hỏi hắn xem loại sơn mà hắn cho em là cái giống giề rồi em báo lại bác nhé  :Smile:

----------

CBNN

----------


## Mr.L

A thử sơn hiệu Hoa Việt xem sơn có 2 thành phần chuyên sơn lên kẽm, inox, kiếng vật liệu có bề mặt láng khó bám em dg dùng nó để sơn máy sơn đã lắm anh ^^

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

em cám ơn bác Tuấn và Mr.L nhé sẽ kiếm mấy loại đó về test . Chờ tin bác Tuấn tiếp .

----------


## Tuấn

> em cám ơn bác Tuấn và Mr.L nhé sẽ kiếm mấy loại đó về test . Chờ tin bác Tuấn tiếp .


Bác ơi thèng hàng xóm nhà em nó bẩu bác cần màu gì ạ, bao nhiêu cân nó pha rồi em gửi bác dùng thử  :Smile:

----------


## CBNN

Dạ em cám ơn bác Tuấn nhiều lắm ạ . 
 em cần không màu (trong) bác ạ . Nếu không thì màu đỏ gạch tôm , hoặc xám bạc (gần gần màu inox) .

----------


## ít nói

tự sơn cũng được mà . loại hỗn hợp phát ăn ngay thì em ko bít 
còn thường em hay sơn lót trước ( ra mua loại lót kẽm) rồi mua sơn tạo màu theo sở thích cuối cùng phủ 2K bền bá cháy cụ à

----------

CBNN, Nam CNC

----------


## Tuấn

> Dạ em cám ơn bác Tuấn nhiều lắm ạ . 
>  em cần không màu (trong) bác ạ . Nếu không thì màu đỏ gạch tôm , hoặc xám bạc (gần gần màu inox) .


Khoảng màu mè em chịu roài, đã inbox sđt của cha hàng xóm, bác gọi cho hắn để đỡ sai lệch màu sơn bác nhé. Em tên Tuấn bác ui  :Smile:

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

chiều nay em ghé tiệm sơn gần nhà , hỏi mua sơn trong nào dính inox tốt , thì ông chủ dưa cho hộp 2k nippon . đã sơn thử để mai khô em cạo thử . sơ bộ thấy tốt ,đo trở kháng rất tốt đạt 100.000 Mohm (đo bằng áp 5KV) , do đặc thù sơn thiết bị trung thế và cao thế nên cũng hơn kén sơn . 
em cám ơn bác Tuấn lần nữa, bác nhiệt tình quá , biết ơn bác lắm lắm !
Mai mua thử loại sơn lót kẽm mà bác ít nói chỉ . chỉ sợ thành phần dẫn điện nhiều thì sơn hơi cực , phải cực kì cẩn thận , dính lung tung là phóng điện cháy nổ như chơi .

----------


## ít nói

Gọi là lót kẽm vì mầu như kẽm có phải là kẽm đâu cu.còn 2k sơn gốc epoxy rất bền

----------

CBNN

----------


## sondandung

Bạn liên hệ: 0962 08 1228 - 0962 269 369

----------


## sondandung

Cảm ơn bạn Tuấn và các bạn đã giới thiệu sản phẩm của công ty mình.

----------


## sondandung

> Chào cả nhà .
> em hỏi câu này chắc nhiều bác sẽ hỏi inox thì sơn làm gì ? 
> em đang khắc phục vài vấn đề. Sơn không phải trang trí , chủ yếu là để làm kín các lỗ mọt không thể nhìn bằng mắt . mà cũng không thể thò vào hàn được . 
> Em dùng epoxy nhưng độ dính không tốt lắm có vẻ dùng móng tay cũng cậy được , đặc biệt khi bề mặt tôn co ngót là nó bung tè le. 
> bác nào có kinh nghiệm chỉ cho em với ,em đang tính mua PU và 2k về test thử .  yêu cầu bám dính tốt , màng mềm dẻo để bề mặt bị uốn éo cũng không rách , bung  .  cách điện càng tốt .


Chào bạn!
Mình là nhà phân phối SƠN DÂN DỤNG
Sơn trên bề mặt nhôm, nhựa, sắt, sắt mạ kẽm, inox 201, inox 304. Công ty mình phân phối tất cả các dòng sản phẩm sơn trên mọi vật liệu mà không bị bong tróc, bám dính tốt trên mọi bề mặt.

Hi cũng cảm ơn bạn Tuấn đã giới thiệu sơn của công ty mình cho các bạn khác biết.

Bạn xem sản phẩm của công ty mình tại đây nhé: http://sondandung.com/san-pham/bang-...kem-inox-nhua/

Sơn của công ty mình là sơn 2 thành phần, bóng và đẹp hơn sơn tĩnh điện.

Để liên hệ với nhân viên bán hàng bạn liên hệ: 0962 08 1228. Để gặp trực tiếp kỹ thuật bạn liên hệ cho mình qua số: 0962 269 369 (Mr. Trường). Mình nhận giao hàng toàn quốc dù chỉ 1kg. 

Cảm ơn các bạn và chúc các bạn thành công.

----------


## Tuấn

Em bổ xung phát, dùng inox làm nhiều thứ đơn giản rẻ hơn so với làm bằng sắt đen. 

Nghe thì vô lý nhưng ví dụ như hàng rào, làm bằng inox thì vì là nó cứng hơn nên có thể dùng loại mỏng hơn. Tính ra giá thành thuờng không đắt bằng sắt đen, độ bền thì hơn hẳn, bác nào ghét cái màu inox lòe loẹt giống em thì sơn màu cho nó đẹp.

Hàng rào chẳng hạn làm bằng sắt đen dùng 5-7 năm nó gỉ nghoét, phải oánh đi sơn lại rồi, còn nếu sơn lên inox thì do lớp bề mặt nó không bị hỏng như sắt đen nên thuờng là chỉ bị bạc màu chứ nó khôn bong tróc ạ.

Em làm tuốt luốt từ hàng rào, cổng, vườn rau cho đến cũi lợn cũng bằng inox 304, rẻ hều  :Smile:  Hôm nào chạy qua chỗ cụ Sondandung xách ít về sơn cho nó đỡ lòe loẹt.

----------

sondandung

----------


## Khoa C3

EM có vài ông bạn cứ thích làm bằng sắt đen, vài năm sơn lại để có cớ gọi anh em tới liên hoan ... nhà mới, hahaha.

----------


## Tuấn

> EM có vài ông bạn cứ thích làm bằng sắt đen, vài năm sơn lại để có cớ gọi anh em tới liên hoan ... nhà mới, hahaha.


Hay quá, hôm nào hàng rào nhà cụ cần sơn lại thì ới em nhá, tay nghề sơn hàng rào của em là hơi bị ngon đấy, xong rồi mềnh .... liên hoan  :Smile:

----------

Khoa C3, sondandung

----------


## Khoa C3

Em tiết kiệm nên trồng cỏ với hoa dâm bụt làm hàng rào  :Big Grin:

----------

sondandung

----------


## sondandung

> Em bổ xung phát, dùng inox làm nhiều thứ đơn giản rẻ hơn so với làm bằng sắt đen. 
> 
> Nghe thì vô lý nhưng ví dụ như hàng rào, làm bằng inox thì vì là nó cứng hơn nên có thể dùng loại mỏng hơn. Tính ra giá thành thuờng không đắt bằng sắt đen, độ bền thì hơn hẳn, bác nào ghét cái màu inox lòe loẹt giống em thì sơn màu cho nó đẹp.
> 
> Hàng rào chẳng hạn làm bằng sắt đen dùng 5-7 năm nó gỉ nghoét, phải oánh đi sơn lại rồi, còn nếu sơn lên inox thì do lớp bề mặt nó không bị hỏng như sắt đen nên thuờng là chỉ bị bạc màu chứ nó khôn bong tróc ạ.
> 
> Em làm tuốt luốt từ hàng rào, cổng, vườn rau cho đến cũi lợn cũng bằng inox 304, rẻ hều  Hôm nào chạy qua chỗ cụ Sondandung xách ít về sơn cho nó đỡ lòe loẹt.


Hề, cảm ơn bác rất nhiều.
Em là dân thợ mộc và cơ khí từ nhỏ (nhà làm mộc), lớn lên em mê mẩn công nghệ thông tin rồi mò mẫm được chút tài liệu về sơn rồi từ đó đi sâu vào nghề sơn nên em tư vấn cho các bác. Nhận ra rằng các bác cứ chơi mấy thứ vật liệu đắt tiền làm gì cho tốn kém? Em giới thiệu cho các bác chút nghề nghiệp để bảo các bác rằng ko cần chơi hàng đắt tiền như inox, cũng ko nên chơi sắt đen vì sắt đen sẽ rỉ sét từ trong ra nên sau này dễ mục nát. Tóm lại các bác cứ dùng sắt mạ kẽm tốt rồi dùng sơn bên em sơn lên, cứ tuốt nuốt hơn chục năm vẫn vô tư nhé. Có gì cứ qua em mời nước em tư vấn sâu cho.

SƠN SẮT THÉP, SƠN LÊN INOX, NHÔM, NHỰA, TÔN, KÍNH, SẮT MẠ KẼM
Nhận thi công sơn và cung cấp sơn trên bề mặt inox, nhôm, nhựa, sắt mạ kẽm, tôn, cửa, cổng, hàng rào, lancan, cầu thang, sơn máy móc thiết bị và sơn trên bề mặt có nhiệt độ cao (sơn chịu nhiệt). Sơn có độ bền, bóng hơn sơn tĩnh điện, bám dính tốt, không bong tróc, không trầy xước mà các sản phẩm sơn thông thường không sánh bằng. Sơn được bảo hành 03 năm. Ngoài ra công ty còn cung cấp và thi công sơn PU, sơn cửa gỗ, sơn trên kính, sơn kính một màu, sơn kính kim tuyến, sơn kính hoa văn, sơn kính giả đá, sơn kính đúc (sơn sần trên kính), sơn trên gỗ tự nhiên, sơn trên MDF. Nhận phân phối sỉ lẻ các loại sơn trên.
Sơn trên sắt mạ kẽm, inox, sắt đen không cần sơn chống rỉ, sơn 1 lần duy nhất hoàn thiện bằng súng phun sơn hoặc quét cọ. Màng sơn bóng, đanh, chắc, bám dính tốt. 
Công ty giao hàng trên toàn quốc bằng dịch vụ chuyển phát tận nhà dù chỉ 1kg sơn.
Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0962 08 1228 (Ms. Mai).
HÀ NỘI: Ngõ 162, Cổng Làng Nguyên Xá, Minh Khai, Bắc Từ Liêm, Hà Nội.
Email: sondandung@gmail.com
Website: www.sondandung.com – www.decor247.com 
http://sondandung.com/san-pham/son-cho-inox/
http://sondandung.com/san-pham/son-sat-ma-kem-2/

----------


## sondandung

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlGvdG1qoJA

----------

Gamo, vanhanle

----------


## vanhanle

Em đem inox đi sơn tĩnh điện cho khách hàng, thấy dùng rất lâu. Bên em chuyên làm cửa cổng xếp inox mà lâu lâu gặp công trình khách hàng đòi hỏi cao quá, inox mà sơn màu đỏ hoặc vàng đồng nên mang sang lò sơn tĩnh điện họ xử lý rồi sơn. Ngoài ra e tìm trên mạng thấy bài viết này hướng dẫn, ae mình có thể tự sơn thỏi bằng máy.
xem decor247[.]com/cach-son-len-be-mat-inox-khong-bong-son/

----------


## vanhanle

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlGvdG1qoJA


Mình xem nhưng không biết chất liệu sơn của hãng nào, thành phần ra làm sao. Mong chủ thớt có thể nói rõ ko ạ?. Em bên cửa cuốn nhiều lúc gặp các công trình khách đặt cửa cuốn bằng inox nhưng yêu cầu màu mè nên khó lắm.
Cảm ơn thớt

----------


## sondandung

> Em đem inox đi sơn tĩnh điện cho khách hàng, thấy dùng rất lâu. Bên em chuyên làm cửa cổng xếp inox mà lâu lâu gặp công trình khách hàng đòi hỏi cao quá, inox mà sơn màu đỏ hoặc vàng đồng nên mang sang lò sơn tĩnh điện họ xử lý rồi sơn. Ngoài ra e tìm trên mạng thấy bài viết này hướng dẫn, ae mình có thể tự sơn thỏi bằng máy.
> xem decor247[.]com/cach-son-len-be-mat-inox-khong-bong-son/


Chào bạn! Bên mình chuyên cung cấp sơn cho inox, sơn cửa sắt. Bạn có thể xem sơn cho inox tại đây nhé. http://decor247.com/cach-son-len-be-...hong-bong-son/

----------


## phuonganh

Em ở Sài Gòn, em làm cơ khí, cũng hay mua sơn sắt mạ kẽm, với sơn inox bên DECOR PAINT, họ gửi hàng từ Hà Nội vào cho. Sơn bên họ dùng tốt lắm. Bác xem ở đây nhé thớt.

----------


## tuanphung101

> Em ở Sài Gòn, em làm cơ khí, cũng hay mua sơn sắt mạ kẽm, với sơn inox bên DECOR PAINT, họ gửi hàng từ Hà Nội vào cho. Sơn bên họ dùng tốt lắm. Bác xem ở đây nhé thớt.


Bạn sử dụng sắt thép mạ kẽm nên dùng sơn epoxy là tốt nhất mình cũng hay sử dụng loài này giá tốt, mình cũng hay mua ở đây: http://sonbenzo.com/son-epoxy/son-phu-epoxy

----------


## phuonganh

Mình sử dụng sơn decor paint tới nay cũng 4 năm rồi. Sơn bám dính rất tốt, độ bền rất cao vì mình dùng tới nay chưa thấy có hiện tượng gì xảy ra. 

Số điện thoại đây bạn 0962 269 369 cty ở HN nhé

----------


## phuonganh

> Em ở Sài Gòn, em làm cơ khí, cũng hay mua sơn sắt mạ kẽm, với sơn inox bên DECOR PAINT, họ gửi hàng từ Hà Nội vào cho. Sơn bên họ dùng tốt lắm. Bác xem ở đây nhé thớt.


Mình dùng sơn DECOR PAINT vẫn là ok nhất

----------


## phuonganh

> Mình dùng sơn DECOR PAINT vẫn là ok nhất


http://sondandung.com/san-pham/son-s...m-decor-paint/ chính xác là link nó đây bác

----------


## sondandung

SƠN SẮT THÉP, SƠN LÊN INOX, NHÔM, NHỰA, TÔN, KÍNH, SẮT MẠ KẼM
Nhận thi công sơn và cung cấp sơn trên bề mặt inox, nhôm, nhựa, sắt mạ kẽm, tôn, cửa, cổng, hàng rào, lancan, cầu thang, sơn máy móc thiết bị và sơn trên bề mặt có nhiệt độ cao (sơn chịu nhiệt). Sơn có độ bền, bóng hơn sơn tĩnh điện, bám dính tốt, không bong tróc, không trầy xước mà các sản phẩm sơn thông thường không sánh bằng. Sơn được bảo hành 03 năm. Ngoài ra công ty còn cung cấp và thi công sơn PU, sơn cửa gỗ, sơn trên kính, sơn kính một màu, sơn kính kim tuyến, sơn kính hoa văn, sơn kính giả đá, sơn kính đúc (sơn sần trên kính), sơn trên gỗ tự nhiên, sơn trên MDF. Nhận phân phối sỉ lẻ các loại sơn trên.
Sơn trên sắt mạ kẽm, inox, sắt đen không cần sơn chống rỉ, sơn 1 lần duy nhất hoàn thiện bằng súng phun sơn hoặc quét cọ. Màng sơn bóng, đanh, chắc, bám dính tốt. 
Công ty giao hàng trên toàn quốc bằng dịch vụ chuyển phát tận nhà dù chỉ 1kg sơn.
Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: 0962 08 1228 - 0962 269 369
HÀ NỘI: Ngõ 162, Cổng Làng Nguyên Xá, Minh Khai, Bắc Từ Liêm, Hà Nội.
Email: sondandung@gmail.com
Xem thêm tại:
http://sondandung.com/san-pham/son-tren-inox-201/
http://decor247.com/san-pham/son-mau-tren-inox/
http://sondandung.com/san-pham/son-cho-inox/
http://sondandung.com/san-pham/son-sat-ma-kem-2/[/QUOTE]

----------

